# Real Life Super Hero Walks Around Protecting People From Crime At Night!



## Qualitee (Jan 6, 2011)

CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News


----------



## robot. (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan is cute.


----------



## RossBoss (Jan 6, 2011)

If he were my son, I would not want him doing that. How is the crime rate in Seattle? He definitely wouldn't/shouldn't do anything like that in DC, Baltimore, New Orleans.


----------



## robot. (Jan 6, 2011)

"Phoenix Jones."

I wonder if he's black?  He had a cute voice too. And nice lips.


----------



## hannan (Jan 6, 2011)

Uhhhh....this guy just made himself an easy target. Matter of fact, I'd be pretty scared if I saw him at night.

They showed his hands and face a little and you can see he's brown.


----------



## nysister (Jan 6, 2011)

robot. said:


> Dan is cute.



Sure is! I was like "How you doin'"  



RossBoss said:


> If he were my son, I would not want him doing that. How is the crime rate in Seattle? He definitely wouldn't/shouldn't do anything like that in DC, Baltimore, New Orleans.



Me neither, I'd worry for his safety, but darn it, if I don't have the sudden urge to don some colorful spandex, get a ray gun and *fight crime in Gotham City*.


Or her.


----------



## MissYocairis (Jan 6, 2011)

He's definitely black. Did you see his hands and that beard?  Wow.  He really has a real superhero uniform!


----------



## Daeuiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I just hope nothing bad happens to him.


----------



## Cien (Jan 7, 2011)

hahahaha!!


----------



## nysister (Jan 7, 2011)

Bumping because this is too cute to miss.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 7, 2011)

He gets dressed behind a fake bookshelf? LOL! This is kind of sweet. Seattle is so awesome I used to live in that area, I can totally see this. The people are very free spirited there


----------



## awhyley (Jan 7, 2011)

WTF? erplexed

(I admire them, but I'm really scared for these people)


----------



## Bmack (Jan 7, 2011)

hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Okay, I can dig it, but it would not be me.


----------



## Kranbery (Jan 7, 2011)

I just hope he stays safe. I wonder if his suit is bulletproof. 

I saw another "super hero" on G4 (G4 Underground or something). He had a martial arts trainer and everything.


----------



## robot. (Jan 7, 2011)

Kranbery said:


> I just hope he stays safe. I wonder if his suit is bulletproof.
> 
> I saw another "super hero" on G4 (G4 Underground or something). He had a martial arts trainer and everything.



He said he has a bulletproof vest and a stab guard (or something like that).


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool story. He should start a league of Super Friends.


----------



## SND411 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dan resembles Brad Pitt a little bit. 

Besides that, I think the Super Hero thing is cool!


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hmm...that guy was cute. 


Anyway, taking up a super hero suit and parading the streets at night is a little bit extreme....taking the comics just a little too far dontcha think?? But honestly, I'm just glad that he's out there FIGHTING crime at night instead of starting it.  

We need more people like him around.  


ETA:  Wonder what the police think?  Are there any around in Seattle? Wonder why he felt he needed to  help them do their "job"?? lol


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish super hero well. That's nice though.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 31, 2020)

Smh

https://www.unilad.co.uk/news/real-...x-jones-charged-for-selling-ecstasy-and-coke/


----------



## naijamerican (Jan 31, 2020)

[email protected]@ said:


> Smh
> 
> https://www.unilad.co.uk/news/real-...x-jones-charged-for-selling-ecstasy-and-coke/


WHOA!!!


----------

